# Brainstorming: Brand new features for future games?



## creamyy (Mar 16, 2017)

Nothing serious, just a bit of fun and sharing of ideas for possible future games and it can be as crazy and unrealistic as your imagination. I keep seeing threads about features you'd like to see in future games and a lot of them come up with the same responses which are basically things that could have been added in new leaf like choosing where your villagers go or bigger beaches but I would like to imagine a brand new game with newer features that sets it apart from previous titles.

For me I would like to view my town from different perspectives instead of everything facing the front and with that I would love to see in game photography. Yes you can take screenshots but that's not the same. Could you just imagine actual photographs zoomed in on bugs? Or maybe I would like to photograph a sunset over the beach. Expanding on this idea we could have a seperate tab like we have emotions as our photograph album or maybe an interactable furniture item like the instruction manual to store all our pictures and maybe somehow have these photos developed and made into something similar to villager pics.
*ALSO:* I wanna take selfies with my villagers. It would just feel more memorable and homely to have pictures _with_ my villagers in my home rather than just having a picture of them like that's not weird or anything. I mean I love my friends but I don't have portraits of them on my bedside table.


----------



## BrightLark (Mar 17, 2017)

Photography sounds amazing! Perhaps it could turn into a minigame of some sort? Or maybe you could donate your favorite photos to the museum to have them displayed in a new exhibit!

I always thought that getting a job would be pretty cool. The barista thing in ACNL is fun, but I really like the idea of working a shift at a store. Earning some extra bells and getting some nostalgia from the good ol' days of Tom Nook working you dry to pay off your first debt would be awesome. It could even be a spin-off like Happy Home Designer with less focus on a town to cloud up the new content. Imagine an adorable ACNL-style character choosing different career paths like a retail worker, chef, banker, ect. 

Also, (completely unrealistic, bear with me) getting to BE an animal would be amazing. Even if we only got to choose from a select few species, it'd be worth it. Customizing fur color, eye stye, ect. sounds like an absolute blast. I've always kind of wondered what animal I'd create in this situation. To be honest, I'd probably be overwhelmed by the fantastic-ness of it all.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 17, 2017)

I would like vegetables. I love growing flowers, so having different kinds of things to take care of would be great.


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 17, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I would like vegetables. I love growing flowers, so having different kinds of things to take care of would be great.



To add to this, I think adding a hunger level for yourself and your villagers would be fun.  Not that they would starve and die if you don't feed them, but feeding them could them more happy and friendly toward you faster.  Similar to Pokemon X & Y with the pokepuffs or whatever they're called.

*Edit - and for the playable characters, maybe eating could make them dig/hit rocks faster, run and walk faster, etc.


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

I would like more events, and for those events to have a real impact on the town - so if the mayor chooses option A, then the event happens differently to options B, or C. Maybe different PWPs are available depending on what you choose.

I would like there to be more choices and consequences available for the town generally, so that there is more variety in the landscape of towns. I feel like there are lots of simple yet creative ways we could have more things to customise without making things too convoluted  (which would be quite a trick for AC, really).


----------



## dearjenna (Mar 17, 2017)

I've actually written about this before. I feel like with the addition of "Happy Home Designer" they certainly were testing out features with that game, which to me means that they may be creating a new experience where either instead of mayor you're real estate agent again, or perhaps you're just able to actually help with the landscaping and zoning of houses. I always felt like it was a misfire to allow for us to decorate the town but then let the houses trample all over it. Ordinarily I wouldn't be _too_ annoyed (which is such a strong word for what I'm actually feeling, which is next-to-nothing) if they hadn't let it go on for three games now. Maybe though they're really figuring it out!  

I'd also love to see the overall mechanics of the interior decorating from HHD come to the next installment. It's nice being able to basically drag and drop on a grid and play around with more ceiling pieces like chandeliers. :3 

I get real excited whenever I create an OC for this or a game like "Fantasy Life." It'd be really cool if one day we could have a game that encompasses the experiences of both - to some degree - and maybe sprinkle in _Harvest Moon_, and then make it a bit of an MMO. It doesn't have to be on the level of WoW, but just having the experience of choosing if you want to play in realms with many or just a few or none would be cool, but still have the character customize options and style of the ones I listed. 



Spoiler



http://purenintendo.com/contributor-wild-worlds-big-cities-new-leaves-ode-animal-crossing-part-1/ 

http://purenintendo.com/contributor...-new-leaves-an-ode-to-animal-crossing-part-2/


----------



## Jake (Mar 17, 2017)

I feel like I bring this up in every thread, so I guess I'll have to keep up tradition and bring it up here, too 

But something to correspond the current time weather with the in game weather has been something I've wanted since City Folk (I mean, the Wii even had it's own Weather Channel, could have easily allowed the two to be synced up). Of course, as more and more time goes on, the idea seems less plausible, and obviously there are issues with it such as being in places where it rarely rains/snows, and being unable to complete the fish and bug journals, but obviously the feature would be optional and could be turned off at any time. I just always thought the game felt that much more special when it was raining in the real time, but then also raining in game. I doubt this will ever happen but I guy can dream.

Additionally, continuing on from Happy Home Designer, I'd love more of an actual camera item instead of just being able to take screenshots. Viewing the town/house from a first person perspective would add a new dimension to the game and would allow for some really neat pictures. Also with HHD, the fact they gave all Special NPC's an additional costume, I'd love for them to work these into the game somehow just to give those characters more personality.


----------



## carp (Mar 21, 2017)

a moveable camera and designing trousers or pants for y'all americanos


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 21, 2017)

i saw this really cool idea someone made and they basically made all the fruit trees how they look irl. how cool would it be to have fruit trees that are diverse? instead of them all being light brown they could be different colors. 




also of course tree size differences and being able to change the camera angle for simple ideas


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 21, 2017)

tbt mobile is testing me


----------



## Invisible again (Mar 24, 2017)

I'd love to see a vacation mode, where you can take a villager with you to either an ocean or snow resort and stay there for a few days, doing activities and mini games and buying resort-only souvenirs. Oh, and bringing a villager could boost the friendship level a lot and invoke some special memory dialogue like "Hey, remember when we went on that trip? That was really fun!". 

I'd also love to see more cultural PWPs, 'cause it'd be so cool to do a town based off another country.


----------



## Kess (Mar 24, 2017)

a better grid and hit boxes/buffer areas. and a town layout mode that is similar to the HHD interface. then placing PWPs would be so much easier.
 3D camera, as in we could twist and turn out camera outside as well. 
multiple towns on one card (like, up to 3) but still able to have multiple characters for each. 
stats with percentages. this would make collecting badges so much easier. blindly catching bugs to try to get 5000 doesn't do it for me lol. 
a chance to make villagers "permanent". you love that character enough, he will ask you "hey, you think I should upgrade my house?" and you say yes and the next day he'll have a slightly bigger house or something this character will not move out unless you speak to Isabelle. 
we should choose where villagers move in, since we are the mayor. we could set up signs just like in WW and create our own neighborhood areas if we want. 

the list could go on and on, there is so much room for improvement with this game series, I personally feel like they keep it kind of bare (but the game still has a lot to it, of course)


----------



## Todders17 (Mar 28, 2017)

Has anyone noticed that you can only go up to the year 2050? What if we reach 2051? It goes back to 2012? There will be children in 2051 that would like to play the game without going back to 2012. Also, I'd love to have Isabelle to work at the town hall 6 hours a day instead of 24/7. She deserves a break! How about the HDD home thing where you drop and drag furniture around instead of pushing it around?


----------



## Kess (Mar 28, 2017)

in the update, you can edit your roomslike in HDD


----------



## tsukune_713 (Mar 29, 2017)

please get rid of the rolling log world they have been having since wild world XD
while it was understandable to have iot back then, now the switch will be powerful enough to have a big town up and going normally XD
along with more flowers, fish, bug, personalities, trees, ect... XD
and no super money making island xD at least take out the hundreds of k each trip you can make xD


----------



## Fairest (Mar 29, 2017)

I personally would like the ability to have a full blown restaurant in town where you could sell fish and fruit to as well as work there. I think it would be fun making meals for my villagers. We have the cafe, but I want more. 

I would also love to be able to do more with my villagers. I want to be able to initiate a game or a trip to the store together or some thing like that. I would love to be able to constantly host house parties with my villagers.


----------



## Todders17 (Mar 29, 2017)

I actually don't understand why the cafe is called a 'cafe' in ACNL. A cafe is a place to buy food and drinks (not just coffee, but tea, juice and other things). If it were to only sell coffee, it's supposed to be called a 'coffee shop'. I guess Americans really like to make things their own, invent their own stuff however they want.


----------



## Isalami (Mar 30, 2017)

My little sister and I agree that there should be a brush item to brush your villager's hair out of bedhead (returning it to its last state) if you haven't played in a while, especially since this can happen without the salon in players' towns :3


----------



## dearjenna (Apr 8, 2017)

Todders17 said:


> I actually don't understand why the cafe is called a 'cafe' in ACNL. A cafe is a place to buy food and drinks (not just coffee, but tea, juice and other things). If it were to only sell coffee, it's supposed to be called a 'coffee shop'. I guess Americans really like to make things their own, invent their own stuff however they want.



That's not necessarily an 'American' thing, but also there are things like a storeroom and little shelves full of stuff usually behind Brewster that I'd imagine are made to look like they sell more, but due to the limitations of the games, they set it to just be a place you can get coffee - because that is a primary function of Brewster's barista job in the universe of the game. 

It would be nice if they expanded the menu, but those types of features are usually kinda gratuitous because it's a virtual experience. 

Having said that, HHD, to me, is an experimental phase of the series, introducing ideas that they could and probably are going to bring to future games. In this case, all of the shops you can design - the mall, the hotel, the restaurants, the cafes, etc. It all gives the opportunity for them to have real shopping mall experiences on your Main Street. 

I think if they did a combination of the Street from "City Folk" (or "Let's Go to the City!") and the Main Street of "New Leaf" with the variety of experiences and structures you have to design in HHD, you could have such a bustling downtown/uptown that sits on the edge, or in, your village.

*Edit:* Just realized, it would be cool if you could choose between a bustling city - where all of the Main Street-like structures are in and around your town and the homes. (And you could maybe do apartment-style homes, too.) Or you could choose what there is now: smalltown/village with a city near it.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 8, 2017)

Hmm.. Having the opportunity to open up your own shop and ship villagers in game teheh


----------



## Garrett (Apr 9, 2017)

I watched videos of the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart 8 and thought the town looked awesome so I'd love for a new game to have a fully immersive 3d world like that. The beach is especially beautiful. And the huge museum! Just make a new game look like that and I'd be very happy. 

Apart from that, I'd like to have more plants and flowers and maybe a proper garden or allotment area to grow vegetables. 

And I love the idea of villagers being able to upgrade their houses. Fantastic!


----------



## eevoii (Apr 9, 2017)

Maybe you as the mayor could be able to pinpoint a select area of your town where villagers can only move in?
Our flowers and grass could be spared ;v;


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 9, 2017)

Garrett said:


> I watched videos of the Animal Crossing track in Mario Kart 8 and thought the town looked awesome so I'd love for a new game to have a fully immersive 3d world like that. The beach is especially beautiful. And the huge museum! Just make a new game look like that and I'd be very happy.
> 
> Apart from that, I'd like to have more plants and flowers and maybe a proper garden or allotment area to grow vegetables.
> 
> And I love the idea of villagers being able to upgrade their houses. Fantastic!



I was about to say the 3D thingy. Imagine a windy day during sunset on a new animal crossing in 3D with the characters hair getting blown back and the trees rustling. Would that be amazing?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I would like the mayor feature again. You start a town the size of Wild World. After I would say two months Isabelle asks if you would like to upgrade the town because the town is doing greatly. Then you have to pay 500,000 bells. Then your town will double. You should be able to do this 3 times in total with the price going up each time. Each extra piece of land creates room for 4 extra villages, so you could be able to have more of a variety of villages. Nintendo should add more personalities; like shy etc. And each extra piece of land unlocks a new shop or public building.
This feature I think would add excitement and it would create more land to build pwps on.
Anyone agree?


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh, haha I keep coming back and posting something else but I would like to be able to have the players house, town hall etc to be able to face sideways. The game determines the town hall etc when the map is made while talking to rover, but you can choose your house.

Also someone said about the villagers getting a house upgrade and that is a really good idea. They should upgrade there house when they are a max level friendship, you have done 20 favours for them and they have been in your town for x amount of days


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it would be cool to have full Happy Home Designer intergration into a new Animal Crossing! Having the ability to work with Tom Nook at will to design your main shopping center, villagers homes and more!

To add on that, front gardens to each villager's home you're own home would be a cool way to make each villager unique!


----------



## GeorgiPig (Apr 10, 2017)

SensaiGallade said:


> To add on that, front gardens to each villager's home you're own home would be a cool way to make each villager unique!



Yes! Definitely front gardens!


But I don't want Nintendo to change the game too much, keep the same feel but add features which make the game better but also keep the original Animal Crossing aura.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The main thing I want to be changed is the graphics of the game: 3D trees, buildings etc; add animations like wind blowing the characters hair and rustling the leafs; making the building fit the scale of real life, so a massive, booming museum would look really grand; change the lighting to be more realistic, adding sun beams in certain angles, making the sunsets pink, orange and red hues magically pretty; adding reflections on the water; making the waves be bigger and smaller depending on the weather; adding new weather, someone on the forum requested wind, fog/mist, hail, heat waves, and I think there perfect examples which should be implemented into the game. These features (I personally think) would still keep the the Animal Crossing charm but just make the game more diverse and magical.

Haha I keep posting on this thread but I have been thinking about a new Animal Crossing for a very long time and this is an amazing thread to put my ideas together.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 10, 2017)

- I want an option to let villagers go (or not) if you love all your neighbors, you just turn it off. When you want a villager gone, you turn it on
- More animal species, for example ferrets
- Like many already said, being able to pick where the villagers will live and also remodeling their houses
- More shops/services that can be customized like HHD, in the main street
- Being able to cook. You could cook your neighbors favorite dishes and easily increase your friendship level
- More space for patterns. Even the slots in HHD are insufficient
- More than 10 neighbors (I know in previous games you could have more)
- You can make your villagers wear certain clothes or even hats/accesories
- More furniture sets, house facades, door and mailbox designs
- More fruit tree variety.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Apr 13, 2017)

Mu~ said:


> - You can make your villagers wear certain clothes or even hats/accesories



Considering they made this possible in HHD, you'd think they could have updated NL to enable it as well. Typical Nintendo.


----------



## intropella (Apr 19, 2017)

More interaction with the furnitures (the new update did this, but I want more!).
Decorate outside like Happy Home Designer (lol). 
Eat more food, it would be nice to have a nice restaurant or something (fruits and other rare goods, doesn't seem to satisfy my hungry villager lol. Plus a lot of villagers talk about food, and im like.. WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE FOOD?)
It would be cool during the fishing or bug tournament, the villagers actually fish or capture bugs, instead of the fake over or holding the tools. Soo basically utilizing the tools. 

Pattern rotations for paths like happy home designer! It makes it way easier to have one path and rotate them.


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 21, 2017)

BAKERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU COULD USE THE FRUITS YOU GROW TO MAKE STUFF.
caps caps caps.


----------



## Bowie (Apr 22, 2017)

I want more customisation options, for sure. The reason there are so many hackers in the community is because of how restrictive things are. The ability to move buildings to places you want them would be a great help.


----------



## Blue Cup (May 2, 2017)

I'm a simple man, so my requests reflect that.

Do away with the rolling log effect and finally give us a full 3D world with a camera that can be controlled using the right thumbstick. I want to be able to run up underneath a tree, right click the thumbstick and enter first-person mode and look at the type of cicada that clings to the trunk. I wanna be able to inspect those beautiful HD furniture items up close and personal. 
Of course when it comes to moving furniture around in your house, you could still opt for the overhead option as it makes things easier. 

~Another thing that I'd like to see is, instead of rain and snow variations of the hourly music, I want seasonal variations. Each of the 24 hourly tunes would be the same composition, but with slight changes to instruments and maybe temp. For example: Autumn's tunes would be more solemn, feature more violin and cowbell. Maybe some wind chime sounds. This would be in contrast to the summer variation being more upbeat with caribbean-sounding instruments(think New Leaf).


----------



## Bubblebeam (May 4, 2017)

Sadistic said:


> BAKERIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU COULD USE THE FRUITS YOU GROW TO MAKE STUFF.
> caps caps caps.



They could merge this with the cafe and then you deliver baked goods to animals as a new type of chore for them. Would be fun.


----------



## Mu~ (May 7, 2017)

I think I said this in another thread (or not), there are many similar threads and idr anymore... But I'd like to have all the buildings in the HHD city in the main street and get the campsite replaced with the hotel. It annoys me that you can't demolish it nor change its location, so the hotel in the main street would be ideal.


----------



## Twix (May 7, 2017)

More flower types and more flower collectibles, maybe even some new fruit trees would be appreciated!


----------



## Blue Cup (May 7, 2017)

I had posted a small article on my site a while back with some ideas for how they can handle the whole profile system on Switch. Since the next Animal Crossing game will be the first on a console with profiles, that makes (assuming you have multiple people playing on the same console, like me) living in the same town a bit of a hassle, and that's when I came up with the following:



> What we know about the Switch is, save files are stored on the console itself and each profile gets a save file linked to it, meaning all 8 users can have their own game in Breath of the Wild, etc. Each user also gets their own friend code for online play.
> 
> Now here is where the problem comes in: In the theoretical situation that a single Switch unit has a family of 8 all using it at different times and they all want to play Animal Crossing Switch. The old style of 4 players in one town isn?t going to cut it here, so how do we handle this?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lanstar (May 7, 2017)

Blue Cup said:


> I had posted a small article on my site a while back with some ideas for how they can handle the whole profile system on Switch. Since the next Animal Crossing game will be the first on a console with profiles, that makes (assuming you have multiple people playing on the same console, like me) living in the same town a bit of a hassle, and that's when I came up with the following:



I was thinking about how a collaboration would work myself for a 2-4 player town. How I'd work it is that the town itself is a completely online-saved entity that is entitled to the players that chose to team up and build it.

In fact, this isn't new: They actually have something quite similar to this idea in Tortimer Island! That place is a plot of land that is primarily online, and the place can be changed over and over again by completely different people, as long as someone is still there playing on it.

My idea of a special multiplayer town is a highly formalized version of Tortimer Island. For one to be born, 2-4 people must agree and plan in advance to build the new town, with friend codes exchanged and such. Then, each player accesses the town via an online-only network - even if only one person is playing at the time. This way, each player can come, meet each other, make changes, and go as they please without conflicting save files to deal with.

Of course, I would like this to be like a second town in addition to each players' individual town format that we have now. I can see great conflicts happening in shared online towns like this, so it is always good to retain a 'Home Base' for each player. Either way, this is my true dream of multiplayer Animal Crossing that I wish to be made!


----------



## Biyaya (May 8, 2017)

Besides the obvious things, like skin-tone customization and HHD room & lawn features, I think having a split screen for multiplayer would be neat, so people from the same town can play together. I would have adored that as a child! It'd be great if one person could save and quit without any hassle while the other person continues if s/he choose to as well.

I have suggestions for things I want back from the older games too, but that's for another day.


Soda Fox said:


> To add to this, I think adding a hunger level for yourself and your villagers would be fun.  Not that they would starve and die if you don't feed them, but feeding them could them more happy and friendly toward you faster.  Similar to Pokemon X & Y with the pokepuffs or whatever they're called.
> 
> *Edit - and for the playable characters, maybe eating could make them dig/hit rocks faster, run and walk faster, etc.



And if you eat too much at once, you get cramps from running and have to stop to huff and puff. ;p


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

creamyy said:


> Nothing serious, just a bit of fun and sharing of ideas for possible future games and it can be as crazy and unrealistic as your imagination. I keep seeing threads about features you'd like to see in future games and a lot of them come up with the same responses which are basically things that could have been added in new leaf like choosing where your villagers go or bigger beaches but I would like to imagine a brand new game with newer features that sets it apart from previous titles.
> 
> For me I would like to view my town from different perspectives instead of everything facing the front and with that I would love to see in game photography. Yes you can take screenshots but that's not the same. Could you just imagine actual photographs zoomed in on bugs? Or maybe I would like to photograph a sunset over the beach. Expanding on this idea we could have a seperate tab like we have emotions as our photograph album or maybe an interactable furniture item like the instruction manual to store all our pictures and maybe somehow have these photos developed and made into something similar to villager pics.
> *ALSO:* I wanna take selfies with my villagers. It would just feel more memorable and homely to have pictures _with_ my villagers in my home rather than just having a picture of them like that's not weird or anything. I mean I love my friends but I don't have portraits of them on my bedside table.



After Breath of the Wild, I would be really surprised if Nintendo didn't go for a more open-world approach to the next AC game.



Soda Fox said:


> To add to this, I think adding a hunger level for yourself and your villagers would be fun.  Not that they would starve and die if you don't feed them, but feeding them could them more happy and friendly toward you faster.  Similar to Pokemon X & Y with the pokepuffs or whatever they're called.
> 
> *Edit - and for the playable characters, maybe eating could make them dig/hit rocks faster, run and walk faster, etc.



Too much Neopets imo. Your edit does remind me of BOTW's cooking system though.



dearjenna said:


> I've actually written about this before. I feel like with the addition of "Happy Home Designer" they certainly were testing out features with that game, which to me means that they may be creating a new experience where either instead of mayor you're real estate agent again, or perhaps you're just able to actually help with the landscaping and zoning of houses. I always felt like it was a misfire to allow for us to decorate the town but then let the houses trample all over it. Ordinarily I wouldn't be _too_ annoyed (which is such a strong word for what I'm actually feeling, which is next-to-nothing) if they hadn't let it go on for three games now. Maybe though they're really figuring it out!
> 
> I'd also love to see the overall mechanics of the interior decorating from HHD come to the next installment. It's nice being able to basically drag and drop on a grid and play around with more ceiling pieces like chandeliers. :3
> 
> ...




YESSS. HHD was excellent as a tech demo. I want it in the main game. I do feel like the updates that they did in Welcome Amiibo certainly helped too, where houses have more limits as to where they can go.



Todders17 said:


> Has anyone noticed that you can only go up to the year 2050? What if we reach 2051? It goes back to 2012? There will be children in 2051 that would like to play the game without going back to 2012. Also, I'd love to have Isabelle to work at the town hall 6 hours a day instead of 24/7. She deserves a break! How about the HDD home thing where you drop and drag furniture around instead of pushing it around?



I was gonna say that that wouldn't happen but here we are with people still playing original NES games.



tsukune_713 said:


> please get rid of the rolling log world they have been having since wild world XD
> while it was understandable to have iot back then, now the switch will be powerful enough to have a big town up and going normally XD
> along with more flowers, fish, bug, personalities, trees, ect... XD
> and no super money making island xD at least take out the hundreds of k each trip you can make xD



The money making island is fine 



Niemyx said:


> Hmm.. Having the opportunity to open up your own shop and ship villagers in game teheh



Please no.



Lanstar said:


> I was thinking about how a collaboration would work myself for a 2-4 player town. How I'd work it is that the town itself is a completely online-saved entity that is entitled to the players that chose to team up and build it.
> 
> In fact, this isn't new: They actually have something quite similar to this idea in Tortimer Island! That place is a plot of land that is primarily online, and the place can be changed over and over again by completely different people, as long as someone is still there playing on it.
> 
> ...



Oh god the amount of drama that could happen with this


----------



## Lanstar (May 9, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Oh god the amount of drama that could happen with this



Hee hee hee... No doubt there would be! Yet it would also be a totally neat experience and experiment. For something like this to work, the players really, *really* must learn how to work together and compromise upon building the town, and know when quitting the town is the best option.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

It would be an interesting experiment. I'd love to see how it'd play out


----------



## Relly (May 20, 2017)

I'd really like some more interactive furniture, like being able to drink from cups or cook in the kitchen maybe...Also I'd like separate space for tools so they don't take up room in my pocket.



Editted to add: I think it would be really good to have more options for pwp that maybe you can customise, and that are maybe easier to get than having to wait for villagers to suggest them. I've always wanted to make more services in my town, particularly since HHD. Like being able to make schools, hospitals, hotels, concert halls, police office, fire station, shops, bars, restaurants, cafe's etc and then being able to design what they look like, then maybe they can have different events revolved around them like KK slider or some new NPC's doing concerts etc. On new leaf I made my extra characters houses into a Hotel, hospital and day care/school.


----------



## Villager Fan (May 20, 2017)

I think the map should be this huge, expansive area of land where you get a full, 3D view of everything, just in the art style of Animal Crossing. Now, I know it would seem like it would take forever to do things, but here me out. Most of this stuff is repeated in previous threads, but I love talking about my hopes for the game. 

• A waypoint system that can "teleport" you to a particular area of town. Maybe Kapp'n running a taxi service with a motorcycle and a sidecar for you to ride in?
• A new arrival montage that could be fun to implement. What if our map is just one big island? We could arrive by boat, plane, or hot air balloon.
• The villagers are bit more autonomous and animated. We can see them do more things, like excercisng, reading books, using a scooter, leaving and entering homes, hanging out with each other, and so on. I felt like villagers in NL only did a couple of things: walk, start a conversation with another villager, fish, catch bugs or shake trees. I want to see them do more. 
• Please dump Porter and bring back Champ! He is one of my favorite villagers ever and was robbed of being a part of New Leaf. 
• Definitely an increase in building options, like those found in HHD. 
• An option for vegetation would be nice. Lettuce, carrots, tomatoes, cucumber, etc.
• Ditch the 8 personality types and introduce traits so each villager is even more unique than before. Monique could still be "Snooty" but also "Peppy" and "Cautious" or Hornsby can be "Lazy" but also "Shy" and "Selfish" etc.


----------

